# Topics > Robotics > Modular robotics >  Modboats, low-cost modular, self-reconfigurable robotic swimmers, Modular Robotics Lab (ModLab), University of Pennsylvania, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, USA

## Airicist2

Developer - Modular Robotics Lab (ModLab)

modlabupenn.org/modboats

grasp.upenn.edu/projects/modboats

gedaliahknizhnik.com/modboats

Playlist "Modboats"

Gedaliah Knizhnik

----------

